# Rolling Storage/Gear Cabinet



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

I have recently finished my long time thought of gear locker. It is a large rolling cabinet with large drawers that really offer a lot of room for storage.










*Check it out here!*


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

Saw your video the day it came out. Great time as its organizing time in the garage. Great job!


----------

